# La Mancha babies for sale but no takers :(



## funnyfarm (Mar 22, 2013)

I know 10 days isn't long...but it seems like an eternity when you are going through so much milk bottle feeding 5 babies...lol. and the longer we have them, the more we get attached...hahaha....any suggestions on wording my ads to move them along?


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

They re adorable. Appeal to the senses. Assure people that they are healthy. Maybe even lower the price. If the price isn't listed in the ad, list it. Put a picture of their parents on there with them. I almost forgot! TONS of cute pictures of them!!!!! Maybe even do package deals. Like you'll take $20 off the full price if they take two ect. Make sure you have plenty of ways they can contact you on the ad. Your e-mail, cell number, home number, ect. Make sure to give them the option to text you. 10 days is a long time to wait. I had all my seven kids sold in a week. Use craigslist but also the online yard sales on facebook that are close to your area. I hope I could help. Tell me how it goes!

P.S. Give them the option to come out and meet them before they decide if they want them


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Also make it easy to reas. Get the information to them quickly

Ex.

3 doelings -- $100.00 each
2 bucklings -- $50.00 each

These bottle babies were born 0/0/0 and they can be picked up today. They are very sweet and healthy. I've posted pictures of their mother and father. You can come out and see them as well as their parents. Just call and we can set up a date.

E-mail -- [email protected]

Home phone -- 555-555-5555 call anytime after 5 P.M.

Cell phone -- 555-555-5555 call or text anytime. I can send more pictures of the beautiful babies!

Add more info if needed. I just though this would help.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What does your ad say now? 

Are there other ads for other goats? What are they charging for their goats?


----------



## funnyfarm (Mar 22, 2013)

I have DOB, breed...that they are healthy, happy & ready for new homes. Stated that the parents are registered dairy stock, but that they are not registerable, as we will not be transfering dam into our name, since she is of retirement age and will not be bred again. I have does priced at $100, buckling $75. Have stated that they are on whole milk, having no scours since birth.

We haven't seen purebred la manchas in our area in FOREVER...but there are la mancha crosses averaging $150 or more per doeling and around $100 for bucklings. Other dairy breeds (pure bred) non reg are listed from $150 to $200 doelings, and $100 - $125 for bucklings.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Some people don't want to deal with bottle feeding so they wait for weaned kids. What state are you in?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, you certainly have them priced right. I agree that it could be that no one wants bottle babies.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

summerdreamer71 said:


> Also make it easy to reas. Get the information to them quickly
> 
> Ex.
> 
> ...


Great suggestion :thumb: I hope you don't mind ... I used this to help me write my Craigslist ad.


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

What state are you in?

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

We are bottle feeding 4 Nigerian Dwarf babies right now. This is week 5 now. The first 2 weeks were a blur. Last couple of years people snatched them up to feed themselves. This year I didn't get any phone calls for any. I wish you the best.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I've had my ND kids listed for 2+ weeks and sold exactly 0. Don't people know how cute these kids are? I even have some close-ups of their faces and blue eyes! I may have to plan a goat BBQ!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

:wallbang: I want a bottle baby


----------



## funnyfarm (Mar 22, 2013)

@ThreeHavens...my ad is almost EXACTLY what you used for example. Oh well...I am trying to look at the bright side...if I get stuck with them....atleast its 2 does and a buck.....and not 3 bucks....hahahha! And in worst case senario, we keep them...we can wether the buckling so that our 3 week old French Alpine buck will have a buddy when its time to seperate him from the herd of does. 

Went from 1 goat to 7 in a week...hahahahaha! Talk about a goat frenzy.


----------



## funnyfarm (Mar 22, 2013)

@PiccoloGoat...I will cut you a great deal on 3....hahahaha....however...the didtance between us is quite far....bummer....LOL


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I have 2 reg Nubian bucklings that I think are beautiful and have had the same issue no calls kinda bums me out but at the same time I really don't want to part with them lol


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> Great suggestion :thumb: I hope you don't mind ... I used this to help me write my Craigslist ad.


Nope. I don't mind, as long as you don't mind you're using an ad a 16 year old made! ) lol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Haha! Not at all!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, at least "misery has company". I have several kids for sale. The kids were born sept/oct 2012, so they are still small and cute, but, eating on their own and all the "baby health issues" are no longer a problem. But, not one call! That's a first. I've always sold out in a couple of weeks. I had several folks want bottle babies last fall...and luckily I happened to have a couple. 

I was a little surprised last spring...I had 18 kids, 14 bucklings! All sold within 2 weeks of the first advertisement. I was a little worried that I'd have trouble with all those boys. I felt that the economy was pretty bad...but...apparently not. So, what's happening now? Economy still in the tank, unemployment is unbelievable, GAS is crazy. I heat my home with fuel oil...it cost almost $1000. to fill the tank! Add $500. every 5-6 weeks, depending on how cold it is. And, we have a great wood burning stove that we use every day...can't imagine what it would cost if we didn't have that. So, I blame the economy. Soon, we will be getting requests for meat kids. (Actually, already had a car full of young men drive in asking for meat goats).


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I have sold 7 kids so far (5 of them bucklings!!), and they are not quite a month old yet. I think the main key for my success this year is "push the cuteness". Get some really adorable pictures, and then say "Adorable bottle babies ready to be loved! These guys/girls are incredibly friendly and love to climb in your lap for a snuggle." (or something like that) 

Give your email or phone (I usually only give my phone number when someone emails me, and don't post it on the ad, but that is strictly personal preference) and when people contact you, invite them to come and visit the kids before they choose. I have had two couples come out this year looking to buy one kid and leaving with two, because they couldn't resist the cuteness.  

Give your ad a catching title with either CAPS, or symbols ~~~~ or **** or -----

Post OFTEN. Like every two or three days. And lastly, never delete a posting until the goat is sold, and maybe not even then. I have had some people contact me off of an ad that is a month old, that I had mostly forgotten I'd posted! Lol

Good luck to all of you, and please wish me luck on selling a little registerable buckling who I am having trouble sending on his way!!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Lol, at least you HAVE doe kids to sell. I am stuck trying to sell a bunch of bucks and wethers! Best of luck in finding them homes.


----------



## TheBlackPack (Mar 7, 2013)

I was so excited when I had mostly does and only 2 bucks. The bucks were sold within a week of listing them!! I am selling mine at weaning though. I have had quite a bit of interest in the doelings, I expect by weaning I'll have them sold but I'm not sure. I decided to let my does raise them this time though, and I will say that I've had a lot more interest in kids at weaning than those that you'd have to bottle feed.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

I am telling you guys! Make use of the online yard sales on facebook for your area. Put your link to cragslist along with the price, age, breed, and contact info!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sure it depends on your area too. Goats abound on all the Craigslists within a 3 hour range of me.


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Well my sell fell through and I won't be getting my lamancha cross doelings from Ohio now. They had abcess break out on one of their adult does and are sending my deposit back. Why can't anyone live closer to me with lamancha babies! I am looking for registered ones though.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm glad they were so honest with you.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Same here...people used to hate to wait for my kids to be weened...then when we ended up with bottle babies...they want to wait until weened lol...bottle feeding is time consuming and expensive if you don't have access to milk..Your prices are fair...I like summerdreamers idea...: ) lots of fun pix...I also post far away...I have folks drive 6-8 hours for our goats : ) so dont limit yourself to your area.....I always make sure I tell them where I live and ask them to mapquest it to be sure they are up for the drive..we drove 3 1/2 hours for our two lamancha bottle baby does..: )


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

I am glad they were also. So where are these Lamancha doelings located anyway?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Put fliers up at your local feedstore

Advertise in the local newspaper

Call petting zoos etc to see if they are interested

I am lucky in that I usually have most of my babies 'sold' before they are born, and the few extras usually go pretty quick. Otherwise, doe kids I am happy to keep on in the herd - if I dont want to breed on with them they will be easy to sell as an in milk doe. Wether kids simply go in the freezer if they do not sell. The irony is that I havent had goat in the freezer for ages because all my kids have sold within 2 weeks of birth.


----------



## funnyfarm (Mar 22, 2013)

I am located in Texas. I have also driven up to 4 hours to purchase a goat (papered of course)...and even had a friend deliver one that came from 5 hours away. 
I am having them disbudded at the vet today...maybe I will score a lead there.

Before we even bought Momma, we had several perspective buyers lined up...all of which fell thru. I will relist my add when they are disbudded and even list them in the Dallas area since we aren't far from there. We are going through soooo much milk....this plan back fired on us big time...hahaha!


----------



## funnyfarm (Mar 22, 2013)

My only option on the does at this point is a person who got some from the same dairy as me just a week or so before I did...that person had no trouble getting the papers from the seller. I still have confidence that the seller will mail the dams papers....I just didn't want the hassel of transferring Momma into our name, knowing that we won't breed her again. The interested party said they are willing to wait....but I didn't want to string anyone along.


----------

